# 'No rice' September Guildford meet



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

For any of you guys who are not up to date on the American slang 'Rice' is how they describe car form the far east. So as you can gather 'No Rice' is strictly a non jap event (but they were some very nice Jap cars there)

I attended this event last night with Kam and belive me when i say they had a turn out of about 350-370 car there! It really was amazing all VAG cars, and guess what only two TT's (kams and mine). It is held in the large car park between Burger king and Halfords. Kam and I really enjoyed it and to see some of the machinery on display, even a beetle on hydros!

So any interest of increaseing the TT attendance there and showing all the VAG boys what they are missing?? Its on the second Wednesday of every month. Ill definatly being going again.

So the list so far
1. Tej 
2. Kam (in Italy)
3. WesTT29
4. Jog (busy)
5. digimeisTTer
6. ttvic
7. TTotal (bottled it)
8. Phil
9. wesTT29
10. Was


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

I can def second that 

Good meet, so many cars, what a good night.

Worth going with more tt's, me and Tej just stood out. Would be nice to be there with the full TT army 

Any one interested?


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

I was staying at the Outlaws 1/2 a mile away. I'd have come had I known. Glad you had a good time.

Can Colin put this in the calendar?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

This sounds cool guys,
I may try to get a local meet up there.
Anyone fancy meeting up outside Guildford and cruising in "on mass" to demonstrate the camaraderie of the TT owners.
A subject for discussion at the next Guildford meet maybe. :wink:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

jog said:


> This sounds cool guys,
> I may try to get a local meet up there.
> Anyone fancy meeting up outside Guildford and cruising in "on mass" to demonstrate the camaraderie of the TT owners.
> A subject for discussion at the next Guildford meet maybe. :wink:


Good idea, need to be there by 7.30. Was very busy, no more spaces left after 8.

Will speak to Tej and maybe suggest next month.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kam said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds cool guys,
> ...


Thats what i was gonna say we can meet in the petrol station before or just outside, i want to look like the TT boys are taking over. The meet was really good, and all the owners were really friendly. I think Kam was a little dissapointed there were no girls flashing  but the event was well run, and a great location. some great cars, my fave was the Mk 4 golf on 20's, MK3 with a 2.8 VR6 and supercharger!

so is it a date then, 8th September


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

TTej said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > jog said:
> ...


Hee hee, I wanted a max power type photo shoot. Girls flashing in front of Mk4's.

Hey maybe we can have a photo op with TT guys flashing!!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Guildford no probelm for me!! :twisted:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

wesTT29 said:


> Can Colin put this in the calendar?


Done 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=28662

Col


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

What about http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/calendar.php 



ColDiTT said:


> wesTT29 said:
> 
> 
> > Can Colin put this in the calendar?
> ...


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

ColDiTT said:


> wesTT29 said:
> 
> 
> > Can Colin put this in the calendar?
> ...


Cheers Col, will we be seeing you on the 8th??


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kam said:


> Hey maybe we can have a photo op with TT guys flashing!!


I wont even go into why this is wrong, Kam you NEED help :? :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I will be there to swell the TT numbers. 8)


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> What about http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/calendar.php
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't got access rights to that one :? :wink:



TTej said:


> Cheers Col, will we be seeing you on the 8th??


I think I'm in Windsor that day :? but wont have the TT with me  so not likely


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep, will cruise up with you Mark [smiley=vulcan.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can I come? :lol: :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No Lice iriot!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

jampott said:


> Can I come? :lol: :roll:


only if ya take me for a spin in your car 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTej said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Can I come? :lol: :roll:
> ...


I'd love to, but that is flouting the rules of entry


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

jampott said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


rules are there to be broken, unless your scared, maybe that girly car has made you loose your bottle? hee hee :wink: (there were a couple of Jap car there last time  )


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Who wants to join the cruise from Southampton and secondly, where do we meet up with Kam and Tej etc.

Cheers

Jog


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

TTej, surely you could do him an audi sticker to put over the nissan one?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

phil said:


> TTej, surely you could do him an audi sticker to put over the nissan one?


Kam's the sticker man, im the painter, calipers and lights. I suppose i could paint four rings over it, but that would spoil a lovely car.

Make sure you put up your experience about the remap on my group buy thread! and see you on the 8th.

Jog dont mind where you want to meet. If we want to drive in on mass convoy maybe the shell petrol station as teh meet is held just minutes from the A3, and your coming the wrong way!
P.S i'll have teh cardboard boxes waiting :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

where & what time is this exactly ?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Sundeep993 said:


> where & what time is this exactly ?


Sandeep do you know where the burger king is?? The meet is in the car park between the burgerking and halfords, its just accross the road from the jaguar garage.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

kam said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds cool guys,
> ...


That also answers the time question Sundeep! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> Sundeep993 said:
> 
> 
> > where & what time is this exactly ?
> ...


Sundeep if you please.. 

any location details, as I'm from up in SW London.. so i've only ever driven through Guildford once !


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Sundeep993 said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > Sundeep993 said:
> ...


Hi Sundeep 
Did that take one or two tank fulls of petrol? :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Sundeep993 said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > Sundeep993 said:
> ...


sorry SUNdeep, :wink: 
well im going from Hampton Court side, so if your coming from that direction we could meet up and drive together.............sorry correction ill try and keep up with ya.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

TTej said:


> Sundeep993 said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


sorry but cant make it as the car is spending the entire week up at a Porsche garage getting a whole host of upgrades & rebuilds ready for the trip to THE RING on the 18/19th... have fun...

hope to catch this another day....


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Sorry guys, cant make this one. Maybe next time.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am unable to attend too , sorry guys.


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

I'm due to be in Woking on 8 Sep and plan to be there.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Jog not happy with you!, and TTotal i know the real reason is your just scared. lol

wesTT29, nice one and see you there!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTej said:


> Jog not happy with you!, and TTotal i know the real reason is your just scared. lol
> 
> wesTT29, nice one and see you there!


Hi Tej
Very sorry, got to go to St Austell on Wednesday so wont make it back in time.
Bit gutted as my car is looking A1 after a Zymol session over the weekend.
Does this event continue into the Autumn, and if so we can plan another meet.
What about meeting up at the pub on the Epsom downs again.
Sorry again.
Cheers
Jog


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cuh...anyone can make a red car look nice...... 8)

You should try a black one


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

TTej

count me in for this one m8, we can show them some trick light mods :lol:

was


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

jog said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > Jog not happy with you!, and TTotal i know the real reason is your just scared. lol
> ...


Jog ill find out, we'll sort something out very soon.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Wanted to make this but wont be around!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Wak said:


> Wanted to make this but wont be around!


No excuse get back on the first plane!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ttej, are luckin fer trubble :evil:

:roll:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Ttej, are luckin fer trubble :evil:
> 
> :roll:


Bring it on


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Any time buster...


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

OMG TTotal

you have caught the sun a bit :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I was envious :-*


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

TTotal said:


> I was envious :-*


Dont worry Was apparenty that was TTotal's boyfriend, here is what he really looks like


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Im gonna get there for about half severn. If any of you guys have any trouble finding the place (im sure you wont) but give me a bell on my mobile and ill direct you in. 
See ya all tonight


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

TTej said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > I was envious :-*
> ...


Must be an old picture as he has a few grey hairs now :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry guys , here's a recent photo.........


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

TTotal your just letting yourself go now, what happened to that guy we all remembered, this picture of you just seems so long ago now......


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Still at work and little chance of making it..... :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

So how did it go??????


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I reckon TTej was caught getting jiggy with Was !  and have disappeared off together for a long weekend :-*


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

TTotal said:


> I reckon TTej was caught getting jiggy with Was !  and have disappeared off together for a long weekend :-*


No such luck. The meet was ok but they shut the lights off at half eight and then they started closing the park down. So you did not miss much. I wont be going again.


----------

